# LENOVO A7000...Mobile Data issue



## avichandana20000 (Jun 25, 2015)

Bought this Mobile from flipkart Flash Sale.

Everything is working fine. No heating issuer at all.

Inserted New Aircel 3g SIM in slot 1 that supports LTE/WCDMA/GSM with a  2g Pack. 

Now when i am starting Mobile Data in the status bar The Letter "E" is not appearing. I have not done "Start 3G".

When i change Network Mode to WCDMA/GSM i get a cross sign beside the Tower Bar for sometime and then "E" appears.
After that no issue.  When i switched off Mobile Data and reconnect after sometimes the same thing happens again until i switch between different Network Mode to make it appear.

Phone issue or Sim issue?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 26, 2015)

avichandana20000 said:


> Bought this Mobile from flipkart Flash Sale.
> 
> Everything is working fine. No heating issuer at all.
> 
> ...





> When i change Network Mode to WCDMA/GSM i get a cross sign beside the Tower Bar for sometime and then "E" appears.


phones searched for a 3g/h/h+ signal and didn't find one so "x" mark. it switched to GSM so u get E\

WCDMA=3G
GSM=2G

SIM..depends on operator, cell tower. try another sim.

i have a rooted a7000


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 27, 2015)

problem solved after i do  START 3G TO CC number.

Thanks everybody for viewing and suggesting.


----------

